# Gear update



## iron man (Nov 5, 2013)

For those of of you who want to make gears for your Atlas lathe or mill I have found that brass or bronze works the best I made a steel one but it was a bit to loud for me.





- - - Updated - - -




The 2 1/8 gear ran fine no real noise the 1 1/8 gear however was quite loud the bronze one cured this.


----------



## iron man (Nov 5, 2013)

No the two gears are held together by a shoulder 13/16 in dia. and a 1/2" long on the small gear I then give it about 2 thousands press fit with locktite and pressed it into the large gear. If there ever was a problem I could drill between the two mating surface's and pin it but I just dont see that happening. The steel one can be used I would have to narrow both gears down to about 3/8 then it could be used in the QCGB there are two of them in there.. Ray


----------



## iron man (Nov 5, 2013)

On a side note I have another small gear on the feed forward/reverse lever that is a bit loud as well I may make that one out of bronze or brass.. Ray


----------



## pipehack (Nov 5, 2013)

I might have missed something. Are these for a 6" or 12"? I'd be interested for some on my 6". Depending on the price obviously and don't want to be a greedy miser seeing it's your time. Your time is way more important than me getting some gears.


----------



## David Pollard (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Ray,
They look very nice, Have you rigged up a gear cutting arrangement on your lathe or do you have a milling machine and dividing head?

David


----------



## iron man (Nov 6, 2013)

pollardd said:


> Hi Ray,
> They look very nice, Have you rigged up a gear cutting arrangement on your lathe or do you have a milling machine and dividing head?
> 
> David



 I have a GO 727 mill and dividing head from grizzly,

http://www.grizzly.com/products/4-Rotary-Table-w-Indexing/H5940

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mini-Horizontal-Vertical-Mill/G0727


----------



## David Pollard (Nov 7, 2013)

I have often wondered if these small milling machines can do real work.
It appears the answer is Yes. 

I might have to make some more room in my Shed!


----------



## pipehack (Nov 7, 2013)

that's nice to know. A mill is my next purchase within 2 years.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 7, 2013)

Don't overlook the fact that your lathe can act as a small horizontal mill if you set up a shaft between centers, and have a suitable way to move the work under the arbor. Certainly not as capable as a mill, but it'll do in a pinch. I ran across someone else's post that had this LINK, and one of these days I'll get one. You just have to mill in the dovetail to fit your cross slide. 

Terry


----------



## David Pollard (Nov 8, 2013)

Ray,

I have been thinking of doing something just like this but there is a bit of a chicken and egg thing going on.
(need a milling machine to make a milling table)

I have been thinking about mounting an small angle plate in place of the compund slide, still on the original cross slide.
Then mounting a small cross slide vice on the agnle plate. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200708250650?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
And using tool olders in the head stock more taper http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/140976797909?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This would let me do small milling jobs but I'd still be unable to mill gears unless I mounted a dividing had on my angle plate but then it's just getting rediculous 

It would be better mounted direclty on a T slot cross slide like the one you mentioned.

I have seen Altas milling attachments but they are hard to find and expensive to ship "down under".
The vice on those attachments always looks particularly small to me.
Thanks for the link to the T slot table.

David


----------



## iron man (Nov 8, 2013)

pollardd said:


> Ray,
> 
> I have been thinking of doing something just like this but there is a bit of a chicken and egg thing going on.
> (need a milling machine to make a milling table)
> ...




 You may want to consider one of these a friend of mine purchased one and I was surprised at the quality.. Ray

http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-x-18-1-2-Compound-Slide-Table/G8750


----------



## Privateer (Nov 8, 2013)

I can second that, I have had my hands on one at the local Grizzy showroom, and it was very smooth, with little noticeable backlash. I hadn't bought one because I hadn't yet figured out how to mount it to my lathe. :LOL:

Terry


----------



## iron man (Nov 8, 2013)

pollardd said:


> I have often wondered if these small milling machines can do real work.
> It appears the answer is Yes.
> 
> I might have to make some more room in my Shed!



 I was surprised as well what can be done on these small machines I have modified it to make it a bit better but the raw material is there sometimes it just needs some tweeking.


----------

